# Game #10: Lakers @ Suns



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>







@








Los Angeles Lakers (5-4, 2nd Pacific)
Phoenix Suns (6-2, 1st Pacific)  


Friday, Nov. 19
6:00 pm
at Suns
TV: KCAL, NBALP
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330









Kobe Bryant will be looking to dunk on QRich, Friday Night. 

*TV/Radio Broadcasts*
  
  
  

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































Atkins- 33.9 MPG, 10.1 PPG, 3.0 RPG, 3.7 APG, 0.6 SPG, 0.0 BPG, 1.4 TO
Odom- 33.4 MPG, 14.1 PPG, 9.8 RPG, 2.3 APG, 1.2 SPG, 1.4 BPG, 2.8 TO
Mihm- 27.1 MPG, 11.2 PPG, 6.2 RPG, 0.7 APG, 0.2 SPG, 1.7 BPG, 1.7 TO
Butler- 31.2 MPG, 13.0 PPG, 3.7 RPG, 1.4 APG, 1.3 SPG, 0.4 BPG, 1.7 TO
Bryant- 41.7 MPG, 27.7 PPG, 6.2 RPG, 5.3 APG, 1.2 SPG, 1.3 BPG, 3.6 TO

*Key Reserves:*















Grant - 15.3 MPG, 5.0 PPG, 3.1 RPG, 0.1 APG, 0.0 SPG, 0.4 BPG, 1.0 TO
Cook - 15.6 MPG, 5.8 PPG, 3.0 RPG, 0.7 APG, 0.2 SPG, 0.6 BPG, 0.6 TO

vs.

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































Nash - 36.1 MPG, 15.4 PPG, 4.3 RPG, 11.0 APG, 0.9 SPG, 0.0 BPG, 4.0 TO
Marion - 37.8 MPG, 17.3 PPG, 11.0 RPG, 2.3 APG, 2.0 SPG, 1.6 BPG, 1.1 TO
Stoudemire - 36.1 MPG, 27.6 PPG, 8.9 RPG, 0.6 APG, 1.0 SPG, 2.0 BPG, 2.0 TO
Johnson - 36.5 MPG, 15.6 PPG, 4.5 RPG, 2.8 APG, 0.6 SPG, 0.4 BPG, 2.3 TO
Richardson - 36.0 MPG, 10.8 PPG, 7.1 RPG, 1.6 APG, 1.8 SPG, 0.3 BPG, 1.5 TO

*Key Reserves:*















Jacobsen - 18.6 MPG, 6.5 PPG, 1.3 RPG, 1.0 APG, 0.5 SPG, 0.0 BPG, 1.0 TO
Hunter - 15.0 MPG, 6.1 PPG, 3.0 RPG, 0.3 APG, 0.1 SPG, 1.9 BPG, 1.1 TO

*Last Meeting:* 
October 25, 2004 - LAS VEGAS (AP) -- Brian Grant had 22 points and 11 rebounds to lead the Los Angeles Lakers over the Phoenix Suns 111-103 in a *preseason game* Sunday night. Grant, acquired in the offseason trade that sent Shaquille O'Neal to Miami, helped the Lakers win despite a limited contribution from Kobe Bryant, who played only the first and third quarters. Bryant scored 12 points and Chris Mihm 15 for the Lakers, who had six players in double figures. Amare Stoudemire scored 24 points for the Suns, going 16-of-22 from the free throw line. Former UNLV standout Shawn Marion had 15 points in his return to the arena where he played in college. Steve Nash had 14 points and six assists.

*Upcoming Games:*
Sun, Nov 21
Lakers vs. Chicago 
6:30 pm 
(TV: FSN, NBALP)

Tue, Nov 23
Lakers vs. Milwaukee 
7:30 pm 
(TV: FSN, NBALP) 

Fri, Nov 26 
Lakers vs. Sacramento 
7:30 pm 
(TV: ESPN, FSN)

Sun, Nov 28
Lakers vs. New Orleans 
6:30 pm 
(TV: FSN, NBATVHighDef)

Tue, Nov 30
Lakers @ Milwaukee 
5:00 pm (TV: KCAL, NBALP) 

Phoenix Suns Forum Game Thread</center>


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I expect a loss, Lakers aren't a good road team. If they win, it'll be a close game.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

every ****in player in the suns' startin 5 is a good player (possibly all-stars)

:no: I miss those days in laker land (gp, mailman, shaq, kobe)


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>#21</b>!
> every ****in player in the suns' startin 5 is a good player (possibly all-stars)
> 
> :no: I miss those days in laker land (gp, mailman, shaq, kobe)


I know what you mean. It's pretty tough adjusting to being the underdog on most nights after being on top for so long.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Not trying to hammer Atkins, but he really needs to focus defensively against Nash. He was finding open men all over the court against Dallas. If he continuosly gets Amare open dunks, it could be a looong night.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Maybe have Kobe on Nash? I don't know. It'll be important to stop Nash and prevent entry passes to Amare. This game is possible to win though.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> Maybe have Kobe on Nash? I don't know. It'll be important to stop Nash and prevent entry passes to Amare. This game is possible to win though.


I don't want to see Kobe on Nash, because if he does who's going to guard Richardson?

This team is a bad matchup for us because their best players play at the positions we're weakest at. Stoudemire is going to murder whoever we put on him and Nash is going to do his thing against Atkins and Brown with ease. I expect a Phoenix win.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

a good test for the lakers. After beating the Clippers we shud have sum confedence and we should be feeling good.Hopefully we get the W. Amare is gonna be hard to contain


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I think Odom on Amare at some point could be a key match-up. Amare is gonna run Mihm outta the game really early. I expect Odom could have an advantage over Marion on offense.

Kobe could get 40 easily against the Suns they have no one remotely capable of holding him. 

Atkins is toast against Nash. 

Lakers lose could get ugly. That home crowd gets real hyped and we don't have enough grit tough road guys yet. 


Nash is key though keeping him outta the lane is a must and we've not shown an ability to keep anyone outta the lane at this point.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I say lakers win by 2 or lose by 2


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

AWA is usually a friendly place for the Lakers(or atleast Kobe). Whenever I see the Lakers play there, they have alot of fans cheering for them.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Lakers usually get owned in Phoenix once a year, sometimes two. I expect tomorrow night to be one of those times. The Suns will win by 10+.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow, every starter going into this game is averaging 10+ppg.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Wow, every starter going into this game is averaging 10+ppg.


Noticed that aswell.. Very cool :laugh:


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

The only thing that makes me comfortable about the Suns is the fact that foul troucle can give them major problems...


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

It would be reallllly nice if we can come out of this game with a W.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

this is gunna be a monster blowout. the suns should win this game by atleast 20:yes:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers (5-4) at Suns (6-2) 9:00 pm EST

PHOENIX (Ticker) -- Two of the league's top three scorers will square off when Amare Stoudemire leads the Phoenix Suns against Kobe Bryant's Los Angeles Lakers on Friday

Stoudemire has started this season as a dominant force in the paint. The 2002-2003 Rookie of the Year is third in the NBA with 27.6 points a game - an average up 11.3 points from his career mark.

On Wednesday, Stoudemire matched a career high with 38 points in Phoenix's 95-84 win at New Orleans. Shawn Marion added 23 points and nine rebounds and Steve Nash handed out 12 assists.

Kobe Bryant, who is second in the NBA in scoring with 27.7 points per game, produced 23 points and 11 assists in 45 minutes as the Lakers defeated the Los Angeles Clippers on Wednesday, 103-89. Bryant nearly missed the game due to a left foot injury.

Among six Lakers (Bryant, Butler, Odom, Mihm, Atkins, Cook) to score in double figures against the Clippers was Chucky Atkins, who collected 17 points and seven assists in the victory.

Los Angeles has won six of the last seven meetings against Phoenix, taking three of four last season. 










Of course I wont be able to watch it but I'll be keeping track of this game tonight aswell as my Illini taking on Delaware State :laugh:


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

God damn, everytime i see that Suns lineup, its freakin scary. this is a team equipped to CREAM teams that arent in the elite.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

You are not kidding. The Suns are building the right way. Wait until guys like Barbosa (who we should have drafted) develop. This is a scary team.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

The Suns will start getting real good once they learn to defend. Man, put a guy like Pop or Flip or Brown at the Suns helm....damn that would be great to watch.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Mihm Not Playing????


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I just heard on the pregame show that Chris Mihm will not play due to a stomach illness. Apparently, he isn't feeling well at all. Hopefully, this is just food poisoning and he'll be ready to go on Sunday. 

Brian Grant will start at C and Slava Medvedenko will play. If you remember, Brian Grant scored 20+ points and had 10+ rebounds in about 25 minutes against Phoenix when we played them in the preseason, so hopefully he'll have another good game tonight.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Amare had trouble against Brian Grant, he doesn't like to get physical on the glass. If Grant gets a lot of minutes starting I wouldn't expect Amare to have a big game tonight. Amare has quickness on him but he's going to have to hit a couple jumpers first or Grant is just going to play smart and back off of him. He's been hitting those a decent clip lately, but I highly doubt anyone is going to start bodying him up on the perimeter like he's KG.

Lots of interesting matchups though, I think there will be an x-factor tonight - whoever steps up more out of Q and Butler, their team will win tonight.

I expect a close game.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> Mihm Not Playing????


Dunno.. Yahoo has Grant starting.. 

Aight nvm it's been answered :laugh:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Are the refs going to call 3 seconds tonight or not?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Mihm had a stomach illness? Sounded like he was scared to play against Amare.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

LAKERS PLAYING GREAT! Looks like odom will get a double double first block. Have a 10pt lead right now. caron is playing nice/kobe 3 ast also. Hopefully we can hold on to the led


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*End 1st: Lakers 27 - Suns 15*

Odom: 9 pts, 8 boards, 2 dimes so far :clap:

 Lakers had 18 boards that quarter


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow, what a great first quarter! 

I'm worried about the second though, this is where we usually have trouble in Phoenix. Odom, Butler and Kobe will have to take their rests and we don't have very much depth with Vlade, George and Jones out.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Kobe needs to drive to the basket and stop taking jumpers


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Kobes foot cud be bothering him. AND THERE YOU HAVE IT WE BLOW THE LEAD AGIAN


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

amare w/ 17 pts, there goes the lead


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe cant make ANYTHING.. Yikes :sigh:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

kobe still shooting too many damn jumpers


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: 



at least that shot at the end was a good spot to that quarter


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Halftime: Lakers 47 - Suns 46*

Halftime: Lakers 47 - Suns 46


```
Name  	  Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Butler 	  17 	5-9 	0-1 	2-2 	1 	4 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	12 
Odom 	  21 	4-6 	1-1 	3-6 	1 	9 	3 	3 	0 	0 	2 	12 
Grant 	  15 	1-2 	0-0 	1-2 	3 	5 	0 	0 	0 	1 	1 	3 
Atkins 	  16 	3-4 	2-2 	0-0 	0 	1 	1 	1 	0 	0 	2 	8 
Bryant 	  21 	0-10 	0-0 	3-4 	1 	3 	5 	1 	0 	0 	0 	3 
Cook 	   7 	2-3 	1-1 	0-0 	0 	3 	0 	1 	0 	0 	2 	5 
Brown 	   7  	2-2 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	1 	0 	1 	0 	0 	4 
Walton 	   8 	0-1 	0-1 	0-0 	0 	1 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 
Rush 	   5 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 
Medvedenko 3 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 
Totals 	  120 	17-37 	4-6 	9-14 	6 	26 	10 	8 	1 	1 	7 	47
```


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice run to end the 3rd


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Squared up at 74 after the 3rd.. Gonna be a good one.. Too bad I cant watch :laugh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Triple Doube For Kobe


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

:no: 

why a 3


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

tough game to lose but I wasn't expecting a win, Nash vs Atkins Amare vs our PF is a bad mix


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Booo.. They tried  .. Didnt expect a win anyways..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We really got screwed on a few calls by the refs. Brian Cook's "blocking" foul at the beginning of the 3rd Q cost us 3 points and as was shown on the replay, it was clearly a charge. Then, Walton's "over-the-back" foul, which was just flat-out bad officiating. The foul call on Chucky Atkins when Marion dunked it was also total BS, as Atkins barely even touched (if he did at all) Marion.

We weren't getting the charging/blocking or over-the-back calls all night long and it really cost us. Of course, the only way to stop that from being a factor is the REBOUND and BOX OUT. Jesum Crow, does Brian Cook even know what a rebound is?

Oh well, it was a very good comeback (but also another blown lead) and it was a game that we should have won. This game did show me that with a healthy team, we can most definitely win the Pacific Division.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Please... the Suns didn't get a lot of calls either.

In the first half the Lakers should have been called for 3 seconds for 2/3rds of all Suns possesions


----------



## MagicNugz (Aug 10, 2004)

If the lakers can't even win when they shoot 56% (14-25) from three pointers while the other team shoots 25% (7-28), they're are not going to be contending for the pacific. Plus, there were bad calls both ways people, don't be so biased.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MagicNugz</b>!
> If the lakers can't even win when they shoot 56% (14-25) from three pointers while the other team shoots 25% (7-28), they're are not going to be contending for the pacific. Plus, there were bad calls both ways people, don't be so biased.


Now you're a sooth sayer and can predict the future. Lakers were playing the Suns on their home court with the home calls and still almost won without they're starting center. 

Lakers gonna be knee deep in the pacific division. 

They gonna be in it despite what you say. 

Wasn't bad calls for the Suns it was mostly all against the lakers. 

Stop hating the lakers in our forum. 

You say we're being biased man please.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Suns were over the back and charging all game long. 

But its early in the season when we get some of our experienced players back with the road toughness we'll be fine.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

This was an exciting game and even though the Lakers lost this is how basketball is supposed to be play. The difference between these two team is Amare Stoudemire. I think Mihm would have helped with patrolling the paint but I can't complain. The Lakers as a team played hard. Lastly Caron Butler is going to be a star.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MagicNugz</b>!
> If the lakers can't even win when they shoot 56% (14-25) from three pointers while the other team shoots 25% (7-28), they're are not going to be contending for the pacific. Plus, there were bad calls both ways people, don't be so biased.


When you don't know what you're talking about, don't post.


----------



## MagicNugz (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> When you don't know what you're talking about, don't post.


My bad, I didn't realize the lakers average 56% for 3-pointers.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

MagicNugs, your sig says everything about you. Please take Damien's advice.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Game Recap

PHOENIX (AP) -- Amare Stoudemire was at it again on Friday night, this time making Kobe Bryant and the Los Angeles Lakers feel the effects of his overpowering and vastly improved game.

Stoudemire scored 33 points, including the go-ahead three-point play with 51.8 seconds remaining, to power the Phoenix Suns to a 107-102 victory over the Lakers.

Playing center in the Suns' small lineup, Stoudemire topped 30 points for the third game in a row, becoming the first Phoenix frontcourt player to do so since Charles Barkley in 1995-96.

``It's a milestone for me in my early career,'' Stoudemire said. ``The best is yet to come.''

Stoudemire scored 34 points on his 22nd birthday at Dallas on Tuesday night and 38 at New Orleans on Thursday night.

``Amare was just dominating again,'' Phoenix coach Mike D'Antoni said. ``It's getting to the point where he's going to spoil me. He really took us out of a funk in the second quarter. It seemed like he scored every time he touched the ball.'' 

After shooting 0-for-10 in the first half, Bryant scored 26 of his 29 points in the second and finished with a triple-double. But he missed two 3-pointers late while the Suns went on a 9-3 run over the final minute.

``They're a run-and-gun style of team,'' Bryant said. ``They can shoot themselves out of a game and they shoot themselves back into it.''

Steve Nash had 18 points and 16 assists, including the pass to Stoudemire for the three-point play that put Phoenix up 101-99.

Shawn Marion had 27 points and 15 rebounds, and Joe Johnson scored 17, 15 in the second half, for the Suns, who won their third straight to improve to 7-2. The Lakers are 5-5.

``We have some catching up to do and we're looking forward to doing it,'' Bryant said. ``We're growing. We competed hard, but this is a game we should have won.''

Bryant had 11 rebounds and 10 assists, but was 10-for-33 from the field. Caron Butler scored 21 points, and Lamar Odom had 18 points and 15 rebounds for Los Angeles. 

Lakers coach Rudy Tomjanovich's thoughts were a mystery.

``I've got no comment about the game,'' he said. ``I'd be wasting my time.''

What was Tomjanovich so upset about?

``I could take a wild guess and say it was the officiating,'' Bryant said. ``Just a shot in the dark.''

The Lakers, 14-for-25 on 3-pointers, rallied from 10 points down in the fourth quarter to go up 97-96 on Brian Cook's 3-pointer with 1:37 left. Los Angeles led for the final time, 99-98, after Butler's two free throws with 1:02 to go.

Casey Jacosben made one of two free throws after Bryant missed a 3-pointer to put Phoenix up 102-99 with 37 seconds left. Bryant missed another long one, and Marion was fouled on a breakaway stuff for a three-point play and it was 105-99 with 21 seconds to go.

Chucky Atkins, who scored 14, sank the Lakers' sixth 3-pointer of the quarter to cut it to 105-102, but Nash sealed the victory with two free throws with 5.8 seconds to go.

The Suns, who trailed by as many as 17 points in the first half, were down just 47-46 at the break.

The Lakers scored the first four points of the second quarter to go up 32-15 on Cook's layoff after a pass from Bryant with 10:11 to go in the half.

But Stoudemire scored 11 points in a 26-8 outburst that put the Suns ahead for the first time at 40-39 on Nash's fast-break basket with 2:37 to play in the half.

``I'm not much of a trash talker,'' Stoudemire said. ``But I had a lot of fun tonight.''


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> ``I'm not much of a trash talker,'' Stoudemire said. ``But I had a lot of fun tonight.''


Imagine if this was Kobe that said it.
There would probably be a 5 page thread in the NBA forum about it. :laugh:


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> Imagine if this was Kobe that said it.
> There would probably be a 5 page thread in the NBA forum about it. :laugh:


TELL ME ABOUT IT!

WOW MAYBE A POSSIBLY NEW RIVALY?

IM HAPPY WE HUNG IN THERE STILL EARLY DONT WORRY GUYS


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, great team effort tonight, proud the Lakers weren't blown out considering the Suns are hot and they were playing on the road. Especially considering Kobe was simply awful in the first half shooting-wise, going 0-10. 

That said, Rudy's officially starting to piss me off. This guy has so little creativity when running plays to the point where during one point of the game he supposedly asked Odom what he would like to run on the next few possessions. Jesus, I'm beginning to wonder if Vlade is ever going to operate in the high post at all this season. For all we know Rudy's going to turn him into a screener.  



> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Please... the Suns didn't get a lot of calls either.
> 
> In the first half the Lakers should have been called for 3 seconds for 2/3rds of all Suns possesions


EDIT- will you ever learn how to disagree without getting personal?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I knew we were going to lose but I thought we played them much better than I thought we were going to. Damn good effort.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> You are a horrible, clueless poster.


EDIT- Let the mods handle it next time, don't retaliate you always get down to that level first.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

How come Lakers missed 7 FTs?  

Kobe has to limit his shots. Some of them were just poor. He needs to understand, once he got in flow of shooting treys, not all of them would count.

Anyhow, we have 3 home games. That should moved us above .500


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> 
> 
> And you are a dumb poster. You are such an idiot, you always get down to that level first.


No, you pretty much post that crap all day. Congrats on being the biggest homer on BBB.net.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> No, you pretty much post that crap all day. Congrats on being the biggest homer on BBB.net.


EDIT- don't ever use slurs like this again

Even neutral fans like rawse can see that I have almost always been more right than wrong.

And btw, what is Elton Brand doing these days while Amare is so far right up there with anyone for league MVP?

If anything I should have pimped Amare even more because every season he has surpassed expactations.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!


What are you a homophobe?



> Even neutral fans like rawse can see that I have almost always been more right than wrong.


Yes, I forgot rawse was the end all be all.



> And btw, what is Elton Brand doing these days while Amare is so far right up there with anyone for league MVP?
> 
> If anything I should have pimped Amare even more because every season he has surpassed expactations.


Just pray.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Amareca,
your posts are garbage.
and your tha hugest homer in bbb-net history.


----------

